# spyware question



## wingnut19 (Jan 24, 2012)

I had a question related to installing a spyware program on spouse's phone. the phone is issued thru her employer and I was wondering if the employer would be able to detect that spyware was installed on the phone?


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

If the phone belongs to her employer I wouldn't suggest you install anything on it. Its their property not hers or yours. 

I worked for a company that gave employees blackberries to be in contact with clients through email and calls. These emails contained client account numbers etc. I cant even begin to imagine the trouble someone would be in for installing spyware and capturng any of that info.

One manger had a problem with her phone and she wasn't allowed to do anything like reset it it was given straight to the IT guy to troubleshoot and if he can't fix it they get a new phone.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If you put spyware on a phone that belongs to her company, the company could being criminal charges against you. Not a good idea.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Wingnut19,

Don't risk it. There are GPS devices you can hide in her vehicle that you can use to track the vehicle. If you really think something is going on hire a PI for a few days.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

wingnut19 said:


> I had a question related to installing a spyware program on spouse's phone. the phone is issued thru her employer and I was wondering if the employer would be able to detect that spyware was installed on the phone?


Yes it could be detected. How soon that would happen depends on a lot of things, including the make of the phone, the software the employer is running, the size of the employer, the nature and sensitivity of the business and whether there is an in-house I.T. department or not.

Intercepting telecommunications and email is actionable both civilly and criminally in most parts of the U.S. It does not matter who owns the phone.


----------

